# destroying toys



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby is now 9 months old and has chewed the odd toy up as puppies do but over the last couple of days she has gone over board :uhoh:
she has always had a facination with cloth so she has eaten tea towels and stuff and shredded the odd rope toy but she has now started on her rubbery toys she is chewing them like crazy and is fast running out of toys I feel safe leaving her with 
any ideas on why she has just decided to do this
and any ideas on super dooper strong toys that I can get her to replace the ones she has eaten 
thanks in advance


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

It might be possible she is coming onto her first heat? Is she spayed? I know our Sam does some ridiculous things in the weeks leading up to her heat. She goes silly and does things out of character. Sam had her first heat at 10 months.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is going through a teething phase...setting her molars...
When she is older she may go back to being less destructive...

You are wise to remove all but only the strongest chew toys from her......and if you are unsure of the strength/suitability of the toy...then remove all toys when she is unsupervised.

The one object that I have found safe even with the most aggressive chewers is the Nylabone Galileo....Mine werent crazy about it until it was 'started' by another dog. Now it is a favorite.

Hang in there...this is the age where people loose furniture to teething dogs...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabs, was exactly the same, on the day of her 10th mth birthday, she ate the heel of my boot's the stair & hall carpet and an ink cartridge all in half an hour. I started crating her again when I went out and thankfully she's grown out of it. (she's almost 13mths now)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for your replies
I have been wondering when she would come into season and my guess will be in about 3 weeks time as thats when we are going on holiday and Ruby is coming with us :uhoh:

I do think though that it is probably her teeth as she has started to be more mouthy when she is playing and she loves to just sit there while we rub the inside of her mouth for her 
she is a right spoilt baby cant you tell :bowl:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gracie was 11mths before her first season and then every nine months, Gabby was just over 12mths before she had her first


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

The only toys that I feel comfortable leaving with mine when I'm gone (they are HUGE toy chewers/destroyers) are Nylabones. The really strong durable ones, not the flexible.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Nobbly wobbly...*

I have tried to upload an image of this toy. Henry is also a chomper and I have to take away his cloth toys when he gets to ripping on them. The NW is great! I tug a space open and feed a couple of Pupcorn treats into it. They don't fall out and stay together pretty well for placing into the ball. He chews on this happily! The treats eventually break up and fall out for him, but it takes him some time. It is very durable. So much so that I confidently load it and put it in his crate when we go out. Keeps him busy! There is also an "open" ball design that he likes. It has hexagonal openings all around that stretch to allow a tennis ball to be put inside. Drives him nuts! He can't seem to chew through the rubbery material it is made of, but did break one up when playing tug with his whippet cousins. So I wouldn't recommend it for multiple dog play.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Before Finny came to our family Abby loved her toys and rarely destroyed them, but when the puppy came they became masters of disaster. They have gutted and desqueaked more stuffies than I care to think about. Here are a few things that have survived, but keep in mind I do not leave them alone unsupervised or with Finny not in the crate. Abby has her leisure and rarely destroys anything on her own.

*Firehouse Dog Toy* - squeak and fetch from Jeffer's Pet's online (not much to look at but they have not torn it apart)
*Wubba Toys* (we have only had one shredded, the others seem to be lasting)
*Nylabones* - the really hard ones
And a tug toy that has survived well is called the *Nylon Tri-pull *from Fetchit.com
We also have *Kongs* and *Kong *sqeaker toys that have held up well, some are very loud
We do have one huge rope toy that is still in one sort of sad looking piece, but it is on it's last leg.

I guess I should also give a kudo to the poor platypus that Abby has hidden under her dog bed. If Finny goes anywhere near it, she emits a sound that even scares me and he backs off right away.

Good luck!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

very interesting info about dogs that age & chewing. Bridger (almost 8 months) has began destroying the hard plastic dog dishes, when before a soft toy kept him happy. Guess I'll have to watch out for the house since my perfect youngster may have a few bad months.... molar setting, eh?


----------

